# BENSON 15hh bay blanket Appaloosa x cob. North East England.



## SatsumaGirl (15 April 2014)

*NOT MY HORSE. POSTING ON BEHALF OF A FRIEND*

Sold from Chester-Le-Street, County Durham way- believed to be around Autumn 2011. 

Old owner lost touch with person who sold him on and just wants to know he's safe and well. 

Will be about 12yo now. Has been known to be bad to catch in the past.

Any news, please don't hesitate to get in touch.

Thank you.


----------



## Unpaid Groom (16 April 2014)

Benson was very easy to catch when I owned him, he was however a nappy ****** on his own but great in company - very green and whip shy to the point where he would just panic and run if you carried one.

he didn't know how to lunge - he was just a big, green, clumsy doofus and I just want to know how he is and if he is still around.

Any news good or bad, I just really regret the sale


----------



## SatsumaGirl (16 April 2014)

I was just about the reply "Did you buy him from Chester-Le-Street?" but then I realised who it was. Oh dear; must be wine o'clock already!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (9 May 2014)

Bumping.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (1 June 2014)

Bump. We're still wondering where he may be.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (26 June 2014)

Bumping. Thanks for reading, everyone.


----------



## mightymammoth (26 June 2014)

Have you put an advert on "tracing equines" they have a facebook page and a website. Someone must recognise him with those markings?


----------



## SatsumaGirl (26 June 2014)

I believe his old owner may have done. I will ask her.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (9 July 2014)

Now advertised on TE and shared via their facebook page, if anyone wants to have a look.  Thanks.


----------



## meandmrblue (10 July 2014)

I used to have a horse which was the double of him in 2009 he was a bucker and rearer.didnt like to be lunged would go straight up.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (7 December 2014)

Just thought I'd help out a friend again and bump up. We've been told the current owner doesn't want to get in touch but to be honest, that's just hearsay and we're not sure if the horse is even still alive and want to hear it straight from the horse's mouth, so to speak. Would like some closure.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (22 July 2015)

Bump.


----------

